# 2nd story windows at floor level



## Coder (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a new house being built that has 3 double hung (tempered) windows in the living area where the bottom edge is barely above finished floor level. So basically you can open the bottom sash and have a clear opening (not including the screen) where anything or any one could crawl out the window and plummet to the ground 10 ft. below. I can't find any specific code requirement saying there has to be a guard or some type of fall protection to prevent this from happening. My only thought is it is a walking surface > 30" from grade? Therefore, requiring a guard or some way of limiting the opening to not pass a 4" sphere? Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for any replies.  :banghd Coder


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2015)

2012 IRC

R312.2 Window fall protection.

Window fall protection shall be provided in accordance with Sections R312.2.1 and R312.2.2.

R312.2.1 Window sills.

In dwelling units, where the opening of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be a minimum of 24 inches (610 mm) above the fininshed floor of the room in which the window is located. Operable sections of windows shall not permit openings that allow passage of a 4-inch-diameter (102 mm) sphere where such openings are located within 24 inches (610 mm) of the finished floor.

Exceptions:

1.	Windows whose openings will not allow a 4-inch-diameter (102 mm) sphere to pass through the opening when the opening is in its largest opened position.

2.	Openings that are provided with window fall prevention devices that comply with ASTM F 2090.

3.	Windows that are provided with window opening control devices that comply with Section R312.2.2.

R312.2.2 Window opening control devices.

Window opening control devices shall comply with ASTM F 2090. The window opening control device, after operation to release the control device allowing the window to fully open, shall not reduce the minimum net clear opening area of the window unit to less than the area required by Section R310.1.1.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 14, 2015)

LA guide GUARDRAIL REQUIREMENTS ADJACENT TO OPENABLE WINDOWS

http://ladbs.org/LADBSWeb/LADBS_Forms/InformationBulletins/IB-P-BC2014-105Guardrail.pdf


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2015)

2009 IRC

R612.2 Window sills.

In dwelling units, where the opening of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be a minimum of 24 inches (610 mm) above the finished floor of the room in which the window is located. Operable sections of windows shall not permit openings that allow passage of a 4 inch (102 mm) diameter sphere where such openings are located within 24 inches (610 mm) of the finished floor.

Exceptions:

1.	Windows whose openings will not allow a 4-inch-diameter (102 mm) sphere to pass through the opening when the opening is in its largest opened position.

2.	Openings that are provided with window fall prevention devices that comply with Section R612.3.

3.	Openings that are provided with fall prevention devices that comply with ASTM F 2090.

4.	Windows that are provided with opening limiting devices that comply with Section R612.4.

R612.3 Window fall prevention devices.

Window fall prevention devices and window guards, where provided, shall comply with the requirements of ASTM F 2090.

R612.4 Window opening limiting devices.

When required elsewhere in this code, window opening limiting devices shall comply with the provisions of this section.

R612.4.1 General requirements.

Window opening limiting devices shall be self acting and shall be positioned to prohibit the free passage of a 4-in. (102-mm) diameter rigid sphere through the window opening when the window opening limiting device is installed in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2015)

Sections MT posted were the first to come to my mind as well as tempered glass.....If it is 09 IRC or later...


----------



## north star (Jul 15, 2015)

*= + =*



Possibly raise the windows higher than 24" above the finished

floor  [  i.e. - not have double hung windows  ]

*+ = +*


----------



## Coder (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for that MT! Because the windows are installed, I will be requiring them to install opening limitation devices.


----------

